# What to have with tuna and pasta?



## Cymru

I've been using carbonara sauce with my tuna and pasta but after looking at the calories (235) and saturated fat (8.7g) in the sauce itself I've decided it may not be the best idea, even though gaining weight is my goal. Please feel free to tell me otherwise.

Can anyone give me any ideas what I could mix it up with? Preferably so I can eat it hot.


----------



## Beklet

Tomato sauce? Add the pasta to the sauce with herbs and stuff, and a bit of pesto :tongue:


----------



## Cymru

Hmm, not a pesto fan to be honest haha. Tomato sauce as in tomato ketchup?


----------



## Patch

for a bit of extra spice...add a pinch of beklet to...not too much....but it adds a spicy kick to the food!

In all seroiusness though, i use worcester sauce on EVERYTHING...bloody love the stuff...maybe wanna check to cals and sats on that first though...nothing written on the bottle in the house.

Ignorance is bliss if you ask me mate!


----------



## Beklet

Cymru said:


> Hmm, not a pesto fan to be honest haha. Tomato sauce as in tomato ketchup?


No, that's just rank......tomato sauce made with real tomatoes, onions and stuff - failing making it you can buy it from the supermarket


----------



## Cymru

Beklet said:


> No, that's just rank......tomato sauce made with real tomatoes, onions and stuff - failing making it you can buy it from the supermarket


Don't knock tomato ketchup with pasta and tuna, it's lovely .. but that's with the carbonara sauce :laugh:

I've got some tomato and basil sauce from a supermarket which has way less cals and fat than the carbonara sauce. It goes well with chicken and pasta, never tried it with tuna though. Think it might be ok?


----------



## Cymru

Patch said:


> for a bit of extra spice...add a pinch of beklet to...not too much....but it adds a spicy kick to the food!
> 
> In all seroiusness though, i use worcester sauce on EVERYTHING...bloody love the stuff...maybe wanna check to cals and sats on that first though...nothing written on the bottle in the house.
> 
> *Ignorance is bliss if you ask me mate!*


Hahaha, this is true :laugh:

I've only just thought about how much cals I was taking in at lunch time from the tuna, pasta and carbonara sauce. Well, it's not so much the cals that are the problem, it's the fats issue really.


----------



## scout

1 clove crushed garlic, 2/3 chopped chillis, half chopped onion, heat in pan for few mins and then add a tin of chopped tomato's add to your cooked pasta and tuna as required - cost bout a quid and takes few minutes to prep/cook


----------



## Guest

Cold? whats wrong with a bit of mayo?

Hot?

fry off some onions in olive oil,

Add tuna,

add tin of tomatoes,

add a bit of ground cinnamon (no realy, it lush!)

salt and pepper.

cook for 10-15 mins

mix in the pasta.

Add a load of fresh basil and some lemon juice

MMM, im hungry now.


----------



## rare6

why not just make up tuna pasta mayo sweetcorn and some spring onion nice and tasty meal


----------



## a.notherguy

i use the tesco cheap as fcuk tomatoe and herb pasta sauce, i mix the pasta, sauce and tuna together and stick it in the oven - and stick a bit of cheese on the top before the oven if im feeling like a treat.


----------



## rare6

you can do stuffed peppers and just have a pasta side its just tuna mayo bit of pepper cook in oven gas mark 6 for 20 mns take out put some cheese on top put back in for 5 mins and enjoy


----------



## rare6

u tried tuna pasta bake?


----------



## strongasanox

what mikex101 said,,,lovely


----------



## Cymru

rare6 said:


> u tried tuna pasta bake?


Yeh. That's an idea. Never really thought about doing it like that for lunch tbh. May make some up next week so I can get 2 or 3 days out of it :thumbup1:

Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## Bulkamania

I use Thousand Island, though it's not the healthiest choice. I also chuck sweetcorn in.


----------

